# Smokeless Tobacco



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Anybody here chew? What's your favorite?

I stayed away from all that stuff a long time (almost 22 years old now) but gave in and tried some New Years Eve. I am not a hardcore chewer, as I don't want to become addicted, but will usually do it on hunting/fishing trips and every once in a while on the weekends.

My personal favorite is Apple Skoal. I am going to pick up a new tin of the Citrus blend for ND this weekend.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

copenhagen long cut


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The Best chew I ever had was 4 years ago the last one I had


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would like to quit but i just cant do it i made it 3 weeks almost but then i went to the sportsmans show and you just cant deny free chew i am on day 5 without chewing right now


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll bet you are a lot of fun to be around!!!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Even though I feel guilty b/c of the smart bunch of guys on here trying to kick the habit, "Kayak Peach". Think I'm finally on my last leg if I'm chewing this stuff! $1.69/tin makes it even tougher to stop!  
Good luck to you guys quitting and hopefully my day is coming in the near future!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

There is a large group of us that have quit on this site. Let me tell ya the best thing that you can do is stay away from the stuff. I am one and there are several others who started with a pinch while hunting or fishing or golfing or whatever and before ya know it its a 4 can a week habit. Just take it from me you will save a ton of money and habit that you never thought you would have(but you do).

Its been almost three month since I took my last dip. I knew that I was setting a piss poor example for my kids and doing something that could take their father away from them prematurely. I still want one. That is how strong that the addiction can be.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The only way to quite it is just get down right mean about and don't let it wipe you!! I am 59 and up until 4 years a ago i had chewed from my mid 20's a can and a half a day. The money I spent on that **** would buy some real nice guns


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

My hat's off to you Fox! :beer: If it weren't for the chews after dinner, supper, driving home, etc I think I could quit in a pinch. (that last part doesn't quite sound right for the circumstances, lol .) 
I think I'm definatley going to start putting more thought into the possiblity of quitting on the other hand! 
Why in god's name I started up again after quitting for so long, I just don't know! I was so there too..  That's one huge regret of mine.
Nictotine addiction is the damned devil and I wish I woulda listened!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I hear you guys- its not good to even start. I know it might be easy to say, but as soon as I do it more often than trips and every once in a while, I am done. It has been a week since my last chew, and I am going to buy a tin for ND this Thursday. When that runs out, I will go another week without it.

I know all of this is easy to say now. I would really like to think I can control myself and not be like a couple of my friends. I have been doing it off and on now for 4 months and have never had a problem with "needing" it or doing it more often than about once a week.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I chew copenhagen......nasty, nasty stuff.


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

By far the best and its safe!!!!!!!!  I tried to chew some skoal last year and this is what I did: uke: I have stopped chewing about 13 years ago. I used to chew hawken, do they even make that snuff any more??


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Hawken is still around. I mostly chew Skoal Apple, but lately, the Cope Long Cut has been growing on me. Good job to you guys that quit. I got it in my head that I can't quit, or, am not ready to quit. That is a ****ty thing. I couldn't imagine not chewing when working, hunting, driving, pretty much all day. My day will come, but probably not for a while.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

skoal mint will always be my fav.


----------



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

Try a little Skoal Fruit Punch.....mix apple, berry blend, peach and cherry together. Its delicious..........yeah right.....you may never want to chew again!!


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

Im saying try that smokey mountain snuff. man it tastes just like cope honest, and they have a wintergreen thats out of this world. I tried the cherry; you have to have a acquired taste for that.



AdamFisk said:


> Hawken is still around. I mostly chew Skoal Apple, but lately, the Cope Long Cut has been growing on me. Good job to you guys that quit. I got it in my head that I can't quit, or, am not ready to quit. That is a sh*tty thing. I couldn't imagine not chewing when working, hunting, driving, pretty much all day. My day will come, but probably not for a while.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I had my first chew when i was 14 and have done exactly what your doing now-off and on and feel no need to have one-at least i tell my self that. It is still the point were i get a "buzz" when I have one. The crap calms/relaxes me. I guess you could say it my marijana (never tried it BTW)- I go through a can about every month if that. When I start to feel the need/urge to have one will be the day I quit. Theres alot of events happening right now in my life and a pinch every now and then helps relieve the stress if you want to call it that. I applaude all you boys on the crew that have kicked the habit


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

USSapper said:


> When I start to feel the need/urge to have one will be the day I quit.


You make it sound too easy. By that time, quitting will be a bit tougher than you imagine. Trust me and sooo many on here! :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully it wont come to that


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

I chew copenhagen snuff terrible stuff but it just tastes so damn good.quit a couple times but when I go out hunting or just go for a drive it almost a ritual. that and *all* my friends chew which really makes it tough to quit. we all tried to quit at the same time last year but if 1 person hada chew we all did lol. terrable habit!!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

MMMMMMMMMMM copenhagen. I've been a chew addict for almost 30 years. I quit once for 3 weeks, not sure if it's possible. What's your favorite place, upper or bottom lip? I like the upper lip, the nicotine is closer to your brain that way. 2-3 cans / week.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Nasty crap. I quit with the rest of the guys on this site in January. I was a can or more a day chewer. I don't think the money you will save is good enough motivation to quit. I thing that helped me was pride. Look at all the others in the quit chew thread that have quit. At least thats what gave me my motivation.

QUIT!!! Its terrible for you!!!! Tator, Jiffy where ru at???


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=37409

Check it out!

You guys should really think about quitting. No excuses! If you REALLY want to you CAN do it! I chewed for around 15 yrs. (copenhagen snuff, nothing else) before I finally kicked the habit. I quit just a little over a year ago and I am extemely happy! Its a ***** right away but it does get better. It was probably the most challenging thing I have ever done, including the "stuff" I did in the Corps!!

You need some motivation, do a search on a jaw resection. And yes, it COULD happen to you.

To those that have quit, I am extremely proud of you! HANG IN THERE GUYS!! :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

jaydogg said:


> Im saying try that smokey mountain snuff. man it tastes just like cope honest, and they have a wintergreen thats out of this world. I tried the cherry; you have to have a acquired taste for that.


I went from a can of Cope per day, to a can of Smokey Mtn per day.

7 weeks without nicotine! I RULE! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Travery,

You RULE for not touching that crap for seven weeks but your avatar RULES LIKE ITS KOOL!! DAMN everytime I see that thing I have to go to the bathroom!! :rock:

Hey man......keep it up!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Tried the new Skoal Citrus blend tonight to start my weekend of hunting...not bad.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

Where can a guy pick up a can of RM chew in fargo??


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

There are still a few tobacco shops that have the good fake stuff. Used to be one attached to the StopNGo next to Red Lobster on 13th Ave S.

I just got back from Infantry officer school at Ft. Benning. For the last few years I've heard these stories about the Army, especially officers, going tobacco free - YEAH RIGHT! Smoking, yes, but _everyone_ chews. Those good 'ol boys from Georgia and Tennessee were putting them in at 0300 PT formations. Myself, being all refined, waited until 0700 before applying the Copenhagen to my lip!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Three months free of chew, thanks in big part to the Nodak Crew. No more waking up with wads of mucus in my throat. No coughing, snorting, and hacking. My gums have improved, my teeth have improved - I won't go back, not even once.


----------

